# Pigeon Shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone or everyone can tell me everything and what I need to do for a pigeon show. I am so eager to get out there as soon as I find the right bird. I want to know *everything* about shows, and which are the best, what kind of things I need. Thank you! 
Taylor


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor .. I just moved your post to Show Pigeons .. you will have a better chance of hearing from other members who show pigeons here.

You should be reading and learning everything you can about the standards for the type of bird(s) you will be showing. A good site to start with this is http://www.azpigeons.org.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First Shows are most often in the fall and early winter months. You will need to find a club and check on show dates. What breed or breeds do you plan to show. Most birds are judged by a standard. And this is a point system. 100 points though no bird carries the full amount of points. The most points that the highest bird carries will win. You have classes. such as old bird which is old hen or cock. Best old of each. young bird hen or cock. Then best of show in that breed. Where the best hen best cock of each age group will compete. You also have different color classes And an A O C clas for birds that are of a non reconized color. Or a combined class with pieds. And mis marks. Shows very in size depending on location. If there are meets which can draw larger numbers of a breed. Some birds must perform also. For full points. No bird may be sick. Have noticeble lice mites ect. All young birds must be seemless banded. Old birds in most breeds also. Birds are placed in show coops with the owners name and a show number on the coop. Then taken by a handler at judgeing to the judgeing coops. where they will be judged. Some shows have a swap and sell section for people to sell or exchange birds. I would recomend you find a local club or near club to find out more. And find a breeder of the breed or breeds that you will be raiseing to assist you in learning more. Do go to the site that was recomended for learning about standards. Do not get confused. But just print it off and study it.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

John updates this show calendar website as clubs send him info:

http://members.aol.com/duiven/shows/show.htm


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Find*

Find a club or person who shows, and become friends, they will teach you. Visit shows, watch the judges ,listen and learn. It a great thing to go through. Go online. Hey, we are online silly me! Good luck

Debbie


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

*Show Preparations

http://members.aol.com/showseason/4hwork.html

Al*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Los Angeles Pigeon Club*

Hi Taylor,

You might want to attend some of the Los Angeles Pigeon Club meetings and maybe even join as a junior member. The LAPC is a large and active all breeds club, and I am sure you could make some good connections there. The club meets in El Monte once a month .. here's a link with more information: http://www.lapigeonclub.org/standardindex.html.

Visitors are welcome at the meetings.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Handling the bird*

When your in the show, how do you handle your bird? Do you hold it, hold out it's wings one at a time?
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Handling*

Yes, Taylor, Like you have said. Plus they check the tail and many other parts. And your bird must be comfortable with people and other birds. And use to a smaller show cage. Practice at home and by entering lawn show and club shows. Debbie


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

What ia a lawn show? And what show do you belong to?
Taylor


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

TaylorGS said:


> When your in the show, how do you handle your bird? Do you hold it, hold out it's wings one at a time?
> Taylor


Depends on the show. Since your age is 12, If you are talking a 4-H show, then the exhibitors hold their birds and respond to questions from the judge. Showing various body parts is part of it. In 4-H type competitions the exhibitor is judged, not the bird.

If a open class pigeon show, things are done differently. After cooping in your bird you may or may not hold it again until the show is over. When judging time comes the birds are either judged in their display cage or brought up to a central judging area. There is some debate about which is best. Fanciers of some breeds prefer the birds judged in their cage. Bringing them all up to a general judging area does help even the playing field. By that I mean that some birds may be on the bottom row of rows of cages. Another row on top of them is also in place. Birds in the bottom row tend to be lower in station because there is a roof a few inches above them. Birds on the top row tend to stand more upright because there is no roof and often more light.

Anyway, I guess I ramble on. When judged in the cage the judge handles the bird and checks it out before returning it to the cage. If brought up you (you have that option) or an assigned steward/runner will carry the bird to the central judging area. The judge will then judge the bird against the standard for that breed (and other birds of that breed). He will also take into consideration evidence of lice or mites, dirty feathers and feet, etc. After judging the bird will be returned to its cage.

So as you can see, your actual contact with the bird can be limited. In these shows the bird is judged not the exhibitor. But your actions can determine the outcome by not properly preparing the bird for the show. There was a previous post in this thread by go4pgeons that had a link to a site that told how to prepare birds for show. You should read it and study it.

Some of our foreign fanciers know that in some areas, the birds are judged without any public or exhibitors around. Only after the judging is complete are exhibitors allowed in to see how their birds did. Just a FYI note.

Peter


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you Peter that will help a lot. I can't wait for my first show!
Taylor


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

Taylor,

Are you a member of any local club now? Do you have a show in mind that you want to attend and participate in?

You mentioned lawn shows. This is a nice place to learn more about showing. They are usually held in the warmer months and are held outdoors (parks, etc.) or can be inside too. A more casual atmosphere is usually there as well. Check with your local all-breeds club to see if they have one scheduled. My local club has one in August but in hot area of the county I see them scheduled in early spring or later on in the fall. Sometimes clubs specify that a lawn show is a young birds show only too.

Peter


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

No,
I am trying to find a good one. 
Taylor


----------

